# Kate Silverton talks about having IVF



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1337613/Kate-Silverton-After-IVF-attempts-I-mother.html


----------



## triplet trouble (Aug 18, 2005)

I know it was ages ago but was she the one who did that hatchet job on the ARGC for Panorama?  I didn't watch it as I had already made up my mind to go there   


Hope she has success at conceiving, wonder if she went tapping on Mr T's door for treatment?


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

i hope she achieves her dream of being a mum, whatever path she decides to follow in the future.  I noticed the Daily Mail did a sypathetic story on Kylie Minogue who has now publicly said that donor egg ivf is one of her options for starting a family.  Delighted that she has been so open about this and will inspire many women I am sure.

Jane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kylie's interview  is in Glamour (Jan)
X


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've never really taken to Kate Silverton before, probably because of that panorama program on ARGC but that article makes me look at her in a different light. Good on her for coming out and being so open. I hope she has a fantastic day on Saturday and that she gets her family soon.


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't realise Kate S had done a programme about ARGC, I wonder if her experiences with IVF have made her reconsider some of the content?

I think it's good that women in the public eye (yay Kylie!) go public about their problems, it can only help the rest of us.


----------

